# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart earbuds, earphones, hearables >  Mobvoi Earbuds Gesture, Mobvoi, Beijing, China

## Airicist

Developer - Mobvoi

"Mobvoi Earbuds Gesture: Intuitive AI Assistance" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Mobvoi Earbubds Gesture - wireless earbuds with TicMotion™ AI feature

Aug 13, 2020




> Mobvoi Earbuds Gesture - TicMotion™: Head-gesture Controls, Multi-touch Controls on music, phone calls and voice assistant, Dual-mic Noise Cancellation, Independent Connection, Up to 50 hours of battery life, Ergonomic design, Bluetooth 5.0, IPX5 Water and Sweatproof, Mobvoi App Support, 4 Design Award-winning.

----------

